# Adobe Bridge?



## wil (Jul 22, 2005)

What is the general thoughts of adobe bridge? Good? Bad? What do most of the people here use for cataloging and workflow? The reason I ask is because I'm now useing ACDsee 7.0 and I'm thinking of useing Bridge exclusively. Would this be a good idea or should I stay with ACDsee.  

Also for the people that use ACDsee, how do you put the "photo disc." back on the computer with out having 2 sets of thumb nails and the image count going up? I have about 2500 images on disc that are cataloged on disc by date and not file ( Landscape, vacation, wedding ec...)  I would like to have them all grouped up so when I need to find an image I don't have to search every day useing the calander screen.


----------



## wil (Jul 29, 2005)

Nobody has any thoughts on ACDsee or Adobe Bridge? What about other "Work flow" Programs?


----------



## Meysha (Jul 30, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't really have a work flow. it's sort of... hmm i think i might work on this picture now. I don't really use bridge just because my computer has a hard time coping with it and PS at the same time.

For cataloguing and organising my photos though, I use Google's Picasa 2.0. It's really good I find and makes it really easy and fast to find a photo.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2005)

I maybe old school (or maybe just old), but I just do not see the point in Adobe Bridge, or in Adobe Album.

When I download pics from my memory cards I just put them in folders with good names like the date and location. When I scan film I do the same thing. Then using the thumbnail viewer in Windows XP, I go and delete the ones that do not have a chance. I am pretty harsh with my deletes now so that is usually 80-90%. I find this to be a much quicker and better way to get rid of the junk. So now the 500+ pictures on my 2 gig card or reduced down to 50-100. I then use Ifanview to quickly go through these full screen, and jot down the file names that I want to edit in Photoshop. I will also jot down file names that are crap and delete them also.

Then I just use file open to open the file I want. If I do not know the name I can also see a thumbnail in the open window.

Bridge, Album, and other prograns like it are a waste to me. I just do not see the point. If you keep organized from the start it just makes life so much better.


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 5, 2005)

I've just finally upgraded from PS6  to CS2! Quite the jump, but I LOVE it!! Still trying to figure out bridge and if I like it. It's neat, but I am with Wally, haven't really found the point yet. Still stuck in my old habits...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 6, 2005)

I use Bridge, but I think it could be better.  The reason I use it is because it's the only thing I have that lets me browse RAW files.  The area in which it could be a lot better is that it autocorrects the photos until you open them and deselect, so what you see in Bridge is NOT what you actually shot...


----------



## wil (Aug 6, 2005)

do you mean it crops the photos or changes color and contrast ec...


----------



## Dave_D (Aug 7, 2005)

I like bridge for the tools drop down for working with batch files in PS.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 7, 2005)

Changes exposure, brightness, contrast, and shadows.  (And sometimes White Balance)


----------

